# Grow smell and sleep issues



## hebrewdiver (Feb 18, 2020)

I have been growing indoors a purple oh and granddaddy kush hybrid my problem is that during flowering the smell is so strong that it seems to be causing sleep issues like nightmares or sleep terror. I’m not sure if it’s the cannabis but wondering if it’s possible or if anyone has experienced this.


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Feb 18, 2020)

hebrewdiver said:


> I have been growing indoors a purple oh and granddaddy kush hybrid my problem is that during flowering the smell is so strong that it seems to be causing sleep issues like nightmares or sleep terror. I’m not sure if it’s the cannabis but wondering if it’s possible or if anyone has experienced this.


Sometimes the next day after a thorough? Shower and clense then into fresh clothes and without smoking anything...i could smell it in my nose lol... I was para for a bit... But smelt aftershave and coffee etc to clense my sense of smell... Then i upgraded my fan and filter ... No problems since.. But no night terrors.. I had them forr a week or so wn i stopped smokig bud for a month or so... But not just from her unlit pungent aroma.. - STELTHY


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 18, 2020)

hebrewdiver said:


> I have been growing indoors a purple oh and granddaddy kush hybrid my problem is that during flowering the smell is so strong that it seems to be causing sleep issues like nightmares or sleep terror. I’m not sure if it’s the cannabis but wondering if it’s possible or if anyone has experienced this.


I grew some Purps from bc bud depot that was so stinky it was eyewatering. By mid flower the exhaust was on 24/7 and it was still too strong for my filter. Didnt give me night terrors but it sure pissed off the lady.
Wish i still had some left.


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 18, 2020)

I had to quit sleeping in my drying room cause it gave me allergies so I could see it possibly affecting sleep.


----------



## Ace864 (Mar 23, 2021)

The smell of weed is supposed to be relaxing and calming. Probably, you smoke too many joints daily, and without that, it is hard to fall asleep. I’ve been struggling with that too. I couldn’t fall asleep without a joint, and I tried to cut the amount I smoke. I just decided to stop for a while and searched for different methods for falling asleep faster. Some people recommended doing sports or drink more herbal teas, but it didn’t work on me. Later, I came across this site — https://sommio.co.uk/KnittedWeightedBlanket. I decided to try a weighted blanket. It does help to sleep better, but it is better to keep the weed somewhere else then. The natural blanket absorbs all the smell of weed.


----------

